# What's gotten into it?



## Marcos Montes (Oct 24, 2007)

I happened to spot this pigeon in a street in Paris. Pix aren't good, sorry, she just wouln't stand still, hahaha. But seriously, what's gotten into it? It's a blue, but what about its bars? I just don't understand...


----------



## loonecho (Feb 25, 2010)

Whow that's very striking. Looks like some kind of Bronze. Sort of reminds me of Modena Bronze.

Jim


----------



## rudolph.est (May 14, 2009)

It definitely looks Modena Bronze, which is part of the toy stencil complex.


----------



## Iceland (Jan 28, 2007)

Wow! Great colors!


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

That is Moden Bronze, so the bars are just its natural color. It's a lost domestic bird. Probably the Cauchois breed.


----------

